# 887 visa help requried



## sohailmomin1978 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi
In order to get 887 visa after (489 visa - family spounce visa) what are the requirement



*If you were sponsored for this visa by a family member

You must live, study and work in a designated area. If you plan to apply for permanent residence Skilled-Regional visa (subclass 887), you will need to prove that you have spent the specified time in a designated area. *


Live and work in specified regional areas

The requirements include having:

lived in a regional Australia/low population growth metropolitan area for at least two years if you were nominated by a state or territory government
lived in a designated area of Australia for at least two years if you were sponsored by an eligible relative
worked full time (usually at least 35 hours a week) in a specified regional area for at least a year while you held your eligible visa
complied with the conditions attached to your eligible visa or your Bridging visa.
You can meet the work requirement if you worked of at least 35 hours a week in one full-time job or in two or more part-time jobs. You can include any paid employment or self-employment, and you will need to be able to provide evidence of your employment claims.



_*AS I am sponsored by eligible relative do I neet to work in in a specified regional area or experience in des *_


----------



## sohailmomin1978 (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi
Please help me


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

Why not? You must live in the area where your relative is living and meet these requirements.

This statement is very clear. There are 2 cases:
1. state sponsorship: must live in regional areas.
2. relative sponsorship: must live in designated areas (the place where your relative is living).


----------



## acechopra (Jul 13, 2013)

Would any one please clarify if you need to have a private Health insurance for that time I.e. For two years is it a requirement? 
Does immigration check this aswell?


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

acechopra said:


> Would any one please clarify if you need to have a private Health insurance for that time I.e. For two years is it a requirement?
> Does immigration check this aswell?


Visa 489 does not require health insurance in visa condition. Only student visa required this one but I recommend you to pay for it because the cost is really high


----------



## acechopra (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi john,
Thanks for the reply and information provided much appreciated!
I have a query, I am currently on 489 and will be applying 887 soon in sept this year. My question is before applying 887 visa can I add my parents in the file processing? 
I am not sure if we can do that as cant find any info for this.
If parents can be added are there any repercussions, will there be any delays for visa approval? Or simply we cant add parents in this visa?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## John295 (Apr 16, 2015)

acechopra said:


> Hi john,
> Thanks for the reply and information provided much appreciated!
> I have a query, I am currently on 489 and will be applying 887 soon in sept this year. My question is before applying 887 visa can I add my parents in the file processing?
> I am not sure if we can do that as cant find any info for this.
> ...


No, you can't add any people to your application as dependent if they don't hold visa 489. 

Read this link , they tell everything clearly
http://www.immi.gov.au/visas/pages/887.aspx

You can include the following people in your visa application:

your partner (married or de facto)
your or your partner’s dependent children
other dependent relatives.
These family members must meet the requirements for including family members in your application. The application must include documentary evidence of their relationship to you.​​

They must hold one of the following visas:

Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489)
Skilled Independent Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 495)
Skilled Designated Area Sponsored (Provisional) visa (subclass 496)
Skilled Regional Sponsored visa (subclass 475 or 487) or
Bridging visa A or Bridging visa B after applying for a subclass 495, 487 or 489 visa.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

sohailmomin1978 said:


> Hi
> In order to get 887 visa after (489 visa - family spounce visa) what are the requirement
> 
> 
> ...



489 FS need to live in *Designated *Area 
489 SS need to live in a *Regional* Area

Designated and Regional are *NOT* the same. Designated is a more lax list, and Regional is a subset of Designated (e.g.: Melbourne is designated, but not regional).


----------



## acechopra (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi,

Needed help from you all. If some one can share their knowledge as in how to apply visa 887(fs) I will be applting insept thus year questions that I have are

1) As we need to provide address proofs for for living in designated areas. For that I have mobile bills and bank statements, Car insurace policy letter also my pay slips have adress details on it so would that be sufficient proof. I don't have any utility bills under my name as I am living with family. Is there any other proof that I can use.

2) for this visa application we need to show that we have worked for one year. I can show my payslips for that period. Is there any other document that we need to submit. Do we have to provide any letter from the employer if yes, Is there any particular content that should be written in that? I was wondering if there is any template for that.

3) do we need to give reference letter from employer, document stating job responsibilities contract letter.

And please tell if any other document needed as well.

Thanks,
Ace


----------



## simon0612 (Jul 12, 2015)

good day to all. i am presently in checking kind of visa to apply in australia. asi have checked you need a point system to consider. i am 40 now i guess this age will have only 15 pts and i might not get 60 pts. is it possible to apply instead visa 489?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

simon0612 said:


> good day to all. i am presently in checking kind of visa to apply in australia. asi have checked you need a point system to consider. i am 40 now i guess this age will have only 15 pts and i might not get 60 pts. is it possible to apply instead visa 489?


If you can qualify why not


----------



## simon0612 (Jul 12, 2015)

but i want a sure shot on my visa application. i know 189 is hard to get. so instead ill go for 489? is it better?


----------



## Barzo (Jul 1, 2016)

sohailmomin1978 said:


> Hi
> In order to get 887 visa after (489 visa - family spounce visa) what are the requirement
> 
> 
> ...


Hi ,Can you please advise..I have just completed the two years of living in a regional and wish to move state before the PR is approved ..can I do this ?


----------



## drjengoa (Mar 8, 2016)

simon0612 said:


> good day to all. i am presently in checking kind of visa to apply in australia. asi have checked you need a point system to consider. i am 40 now i guess this age will have only 15 pts and i might not get 60 pts. is it possible to apply instead visa 489?


Have you applied for the 489 visa? 

Sent from my TECNO-C8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Happy Ade (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello Mates,

Planning to applying for 887, but have few hitches..... please help :

1. My husband had submitted English studies proof during 475 visa instead of IELTS score, but now He plans to be the primary applicant for 887 visa, does he need to appear for IELTS or any other English test before applying for 887? Also, what additional documents he needs to submit at the time of applying 887 which he didn’t submit during 475? 
Secondly, do we need to submit form-80 / medical certificates / police clearance / marriage certificate or any other forms submitted during 475?

2. Before 475, I had deposited $2500 to do English course at TAFE SA but has not still done that course. Will this effect 887 visa grant in any ways assuming that primary applicant has become secondary at 887 visa stage?

3. Are all payslips need to be attached to prove one year employment or certificate from employer/PayG certificate is sufficient for the same?

4. We lived for 2 months in shared accommodation when we landed in Australia, but don’t have any rent deed/utility bills for the same, what should be done to prove residence during that period?

5. How much time it normally takes for Visa officer to process 887 visa? Also, if we want to visit our home country after applying, are we allowed to do the same and how will this effect the application process?

Thanks


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

Hello

1. So fulltime means just 35 hours a week.? And 54 weeks in 2 years? No matter if any gap in job there? Just completing 54 weeks in 2 years will be sufficient??

2. And can we do multiple part time jobs to complete 35 hrs a week?

3. Is it possible that i sent back my dependent family back to india after entry and call them after 887 means after 2 years.OR they need to stay with me.

Please help. I am in wait of 489 grant.state victoria FS


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

robinbharara14 said:


> Hello
> 
> 1. So fulltime means just 35 hours a week.? And 54 weeks in 2 years? No matter if any gap in job there? Just completing 54 weeks in 2 years will be sufficient??
> 
> ...


1- a year is 52 weeks not 54 

2- Yes but only a 35 hour week would count. e.g.: you do one job for 10 hours and another job for 25 hours *within the same week*, you can count that. You do two weeks 20 hours each, you can't club them and count them as one week.

3- Yes you can do that


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- a year is 52 weeks not 54
> 
> 2- Yes but only a 35 hour week would count. e.g.: you do one job for 10 hours and another job for 25 hours *within the same week*, you can count that. You do two weeks 20 hours each, you can't club them and count them as one week.
> 
> 3- Yes you can do that


Hello thanks,

Yes sorry its 52 weeks.
Some more clarifications please.

1. I have skill assessment as analyst programmer. Can i do any other job - not even closely related to complete 52 weeks? Will it effect 887 visa approval by CO.

2. if me or my wife or even my 3 years old son do study after reaching.do we have to pay international student fee OR normal as PR visa?

3. We can apply 887 after 2 years , if in between i come india for one month then i can apply 887 after 2 years and one month only?

4. And last one.. Its around 40 days for 489 applied . CO first asked for Medical and PCC.after provided now he has demanded sponsor Declaration from relative. I have just provided that too. Now when can i expect my visa grant. ? My employer verification has not done yet.

I hope you will help.
Regards.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

robinbharara14 said:


> Hello thanks,
> 
> Yes sorry its 52 weeks.
> Some more clarifications please.
> ...


1- do whatever you want, there is no such requirement

2- International. Some states let kids on 489 go to school for free, some don't. Universities are definitely international.

3- On the day you apply you need to have evidence of living for 2 years in a regional area and evidence of full time work for 52 weeks. If you take unpaid leave, it won't count as work. If you go overseas for a *short* holiday, it won't be an issue and won't detract from your 2-year period

4- any time soon. Could be tomorrow or could be in a few weeks or months. Employment verification does not happen to everyone btw


----------



## robinbharara14 (Jul 2, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- do whatever you want, there is no such requirement
> 
> 2- International. Some states let kids on 489 go to school for free, some don't. Universities are definitely international.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your valuable answers.really satisfied. Hope to get grant soon. Bags packed.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Hello experts i need your piece of advice as i am on 489 state sponcership visa and got casual job in September 2016.My questions is ... Some time i am getting 35hrs in a week but sometime these are less than 35hrs like 30..32. Could you tell me should these 35 hrs be continue in every week (without any gap) to apply 887 visa?
Waiting for reply. Thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

deepgill said:


> Hello experts i need your piece of advice as i am on 489 state sponcership visa and got casual job in September 2016.My questions is ... Some time i am getting 35hrs in a week but sometime these are less than 35hrs like 30..32. Could you tell me should these 35 hrs be continue in every week (without any gap) to apply 887 visa?
> Waiting for reply. Thanks


There can be gaps between the weeks. You simply need to have at least 52 weeks with at least 35 hours before you can apply for the 887.


----------



## deepgill (May 30, 2015)

Maggie-May24 said:


> There can be gaps between the weeks. You simply need to have at least 52 weeks with at least 35 hours before you can apply for the 887.


Thanks so much Maggie for your reply


----------



## DeepaliVohra (Aug 13, 2015)

Happy Ade said:


> Hello Mates,
> 
> Planning to applying for 887, but have few hitches..... please help :
> 
> ...



Hi - Did you get answers to your questions? Please share your experience as i am almost in same situation. Thanks!


----------



## hans.khadka (Feb 20, 2015)

TheExpatriate said:


> 1- a year is 52 weeks not 54
> 
> 2- Yes but only a 35 hour week would count. e.g.: you do one job for 10 hours and another job for 25 hours *within the same week*, you can count that. You do two weeks 20 hours each, you can't club them and count them as one week.
> 
> 3- Yes you can do that


Hi,
I am about to logde 887 visa, but my only issue is that i am working as a casual employee, sometimes my per week is less than 35 hrs sometimes its more than 35 hrs.
actually very few times its less than 35 hrs.
Is this condition approved. Do they look after total hrs worked in 1 whole year or per week.

Plz suggest


----------



## Khizj (Feb 26, 2021)

Hi,

Please address my query.

As main applicant i will be in a position to satisfy 887 condition of 2 yrs residence and 1 year of job but due to late arrival of subsequent entry visa to my new born child my wife and kid unable to fulfill the condition of residence. what will be the way out?


----------

